
Yahoo Exec Souders To Google; Yahoo to Zero? - raghus
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/12/yahoo-exec-souders-going-to-google-yahoo-going-to-zero.html
======
nickb
This is a pretty big loss to Yahoo. Steve's an amazing engineer and he led the
performance team at Yahoo. He just released an excellent book on performance
as well. He invented a ton of techniques on how to optimize the front and
back-end performance of web apps. His team also created YSlow and they're
actively supporting/working on Firebug.

Yahoo has released so much useful stuff and Steve and his team have been
extremely generous. I hope this continues as he moves to Google.

~~~
bayareaguy
But if his talent was going to waste at Yahoo, isn't it better for everyone
that he's somewhere that can use him?

------
bayareaguy
Yahoo has business problems, not technical ones.

Do they even need this guy? He is a performance specialist.

~~~
klein_waffle
In any mid-size to large programming company, very very few of its engineers
will know anything about web performance. They don't teach it in school and
(until now) you couldn't learn this stuff from a book.

